# How to add a remote control device to old television



## karanraj123 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi,

I have old television set about of '80s which doesn't have remote control support. I want to *add a remote control* to the television now. So, is there any external device like i can connect it to cable which supports remote control and connect the output of that external device to the television set?:ermm:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

IF the TV supports a remote (ie: it shipped with a remote), then all you need is a replacement or universal remote. Aside from that, you can't add the ability.

If you have cable/SAT TV service, or even a VCR, you can use those devices to tune the channels and thus have a remote control.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I wouldn't say that it's not possible .. just that the amount of work required is prohibiting .. assuming that there are kits available to modify the set along with good instructions ..


----------

